# Do dogs have a "terrible two's" stage?



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think hes a little young yet for the terrible 2's but they do go through it...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh yes,they do!.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

lol mason will be 3 this month and he's still in the terrible 2's!!! hes getting better tho. as for him being stubborn you have to show him who the boss is. I understnd how hard that is because i'm still dealing with that but mason listen's to a man's voice much better then mine.

good luck

Debbie & mason


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

When Lucky said "no" when I told him to go to his crate, I dragged him to it kicking and screaming (well, he wasn't really kicking and screaming ...just balking)

He was giving me an attitude and testing many boundries between 3.5 and 5 months.....just a "showing of the oats" stage for him.

That's my experience...he was pretty much done with that teenage stuff except for a glitch here and there by 6 months.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They do. Are you signed up for an obedience class? Great bonding and works wonders!


----------



## micajones07 (Apr 1, 2008)

No, i haven't signed up yet, because we are moving soon, so I don't want to start one and not get to finish, plus they are pretty expensive. Are they really worth it?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is just a baby. No need to get mad at him. He honestly has no idea what you are so frustrated about. Just have patience with the boy. He has a long ways to go to grow up. The fact he is putting his head down is a show of submission. Then you are dragging him to the crate. He was already telling you, in dog language, to not be mad at him and then you did anyways.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I think the worse thing you can do to a puppy is to give a command and then allow the puppy to ignore it. That gives a confusing message.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Try throwing a couple of tiny treats his way, then one unexpected into his kennel and see if he'll go in there after it. If he does, praise him and treat again! I don't like the idea of dragging him in...don't really want him to get negative associations with his kennel. If you're on your way out leave enough time to make going into his kennel positive.

Also, if you ever catch him going into his kennel without prompting make a big deal of it, praise and treat big time. But don't close the door!

My guess is he just doesn't need to sleep as much and can't understand why his play is beign curtailed. Can't say I blame him.

Margaret


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah he is a puppy still and will continue to test you for many more months. Use treats and toys to get the desired reaction and reward reward reward.  It can be long haul to golden adulthood at about 3 years. Enjoy the antics in good spirits.:yuck:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but that's a terrible age! I mean, yeah, they're adorable little fluffballs, but they're impossible! A puppy class will definitely help and they are worth every penny. Class or no class, you've still got a couple months of hard work ahead of you. 

We noticed a definite improvement in Brady at about 5 months. He's getting a little turdy again at 7-8 months but he's also responding pretty well to training (knock on wood). You will notice subtle improvements along the way...with bad habits replaced by new ones. 

Hang in there!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I started obedience classes at 5 months with both of mine. We had done the basics at home before though. It is worth it!!!!! Like I said, great bonding for the two of you, socialization for pup and you both learn so much.
Be patient and loving but firm, this too shall pass.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

To answer your question about obedience classes, yes they are very important for socialization and training and for the dog to learn you are alpha. It will prevent any dominance issues and your pup will listen to you a lot better.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

They go through several of these times. He is gaining independence.. He will venture farther from you, make a choice not to listen, etc. Basic obedience is great.. for the first few years, actually. I have always told mine to " get in your crate ", and the command.. use what every you want, but say the same thing each time. I give them treats once inside. You may have to start from square on on thise if he is already soured on the idea.. if so use a different command.. have him get in, even if you have to throw some meat in first, then have him sit, give another treat.. shut the door for a minute, let him out.. give chewies, bullies, stuffed bones, etc. in the crate. all good things happen in the crate.. you also need to never give a command you are not prepared to follow through with.. gently, with treats, or a leash if needed, but always up beat, and praise when he finally does what you want.. even if you made him.. he gets praise and treats and love. the most important tool you have is patience.. did I mention PATIENCE? good luck!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

micajones07 said:


> My dog is only 3 1/2 months old, but i think (if dogs have them) he is in his "terrible two's". He used to mind really well, for a puppy. Now all of a sudden he has become really stubborn! I used to just say kennel and he would go to his kennel, now he just sits down and stares at me. :banghead: And i am not sure what to do, I've stared him down, and then he just lays down and puts his head on the ground and stares up at me. I've dragged him over to it. What do you think i should do?


Adolescence can often be challenging, but that's usually around 9-18 months. What you're seeing now is just typical puppy. It sounds as though your pup just really hasn't been *taught* what you expect of him. Saying, "kennel" and then watching him waltz into the crate isn't training. It's LUCK! If he really understood what you wanted him to do, and if you've made it worthwile for him to do what you want, he will with very few exceptions.

So often we make giant assumptions about what our dogs "know" and then get frustrated when they fail to perform. We need to make sure that we're actually *teaching* our dogs to do the behaviors we want.


----------



## micajones07 (Apr 1, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Adolescence can often be challenging, but that's usually around 9-18 months. What you're seeing now is just typical puppy. It sounds as though your pup just really hasn't been *taught* what you expect of him. Saying, "kennel" and then watching him waltz into the crate isn't training. It's LUCK! If he really understood what you wanted him to do, and if you've made it worthwile for him to do what you want, he will with very few exceptions.
> 
> So often we make giant assumptions about what our dogs "know" and then get frustrated when they fail to perform. We need to make sure that we're actually *teaching* our dogs to do the behaviors we want.


 
So, if what your saying is true, then what do you suggest I do? Cuz, i am pretty sure he knows what I want when I tell him Kennel. because he has done it more than just once, the first time i would have to agree with you, I think it was luck, but he had been doing it consistently for weeks.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

omg, don't even tell me there is such a thing as the terrible two's, sadie and sophie will both be 2 in a couple of months, will they turn from their sweet lovable selfs?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

micajones07 said:


> So, if what your saying is true, then what do you suggest I do? Cuz, i am pretty sure he knows what I want when I tell him Kennel. because he has done it more than just once, the first time i would have to agree with you, I think it was luck, but he had been doing it consistently for weeks.


Okay, so he's been doing things consistently for a couple weeks, but things have changed... he's now a little older and developmentally in a different stage. Dogs take a long while to really *know* something no matter the context. They are lousy generalizers, so often, as soon as something about the stimulus picture (the set up) becomes different, they aren't sure that the behavior is still the same. Or, they just havne't been taught that it's still worth it to do what we want when things change. So now, he's a little older, feeling a bit more independent and when you say "kennel" he's not sure it's worth it when maybe he'd rather do something else.

I could talk behavior analysis for days, but here's what I think you should do: Continue to *TRAIN* the behavior of going to the kennel. Get a cookie each time you say kennel and guide him to it, toss in the cookie and in he goes. You won't need a cookie to get him to do it forever, but he needs one now and that's okay. All my dogs are taught to kennel up this way and now I just say the word from anywhere in the house and they'll run to their crates, no cookie needed. They still get a cookie randomly to maintain the behavior, though.

Just remember: Dogs don't live to please us. They live to please themsleves. Period. End of story. Make it worthwhile for them to play our little games.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Classes are great, in my opinion. Tucker is a changed dog, seriously. God love him, he is a good dog and sweet as can be, but he is very headstrong and sometimes he is ornery as all get out. One thing that my trainer said was very important is that if you give them the command to do something and they don't do it in ten to fifteen seconds, don't repeat yourself, just help them into whatever you want them to do and then praise them so they understand what you're asking for. If you stand there repeating yourself multiple times, you're giving them the option of listening to you or not. For example, when I leave in the morning, I tell Tucker to go in his kennel. Most of the time he goes in there just fine. If he doesn't go in there right away, I pick up his toy (he is always carrying it), toss it into the kennel and shut the door behind him after he runs in, then praise him, "Good Tucker, good kennel, good boy, good kennel, etc." 

I don't know, it's just a suggestion, it works for us.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Okay, so he's been doing things consistently for a couple weeks, but things have changed... he's now a little older and developmentally in a different stage. Dogs take a long while to really *know* something no matter the context. They are lousy generalizers, so often, as soon as something about the stimulus picture (the set up) becomes different, they aren't sure that the behavior is still the same. Or, they just havne't been taught that it's still worth it to do what we want when things change. So now, he's a little older, feeling a bit more independent and when you say "kennel" he's not sure it's worth it when maybe he'd rather do something else.
> 
> I could talk behavior analysis for days, but here's what I think you should do: Continue to *TRAIN* the behavior of going to the kennel. Get a cookie each time you say kennel and guide him to it, toss in the cookie and in he goes. You won't need a cookie to get him to do it forever, but he needs one now and that's okay. All my dogs are taught to kennel up this way and now I just say the word from anywhere in the house and they'll run to their crates, no cookie needed. They still get a cookie randomly to maintain the behavior, though.
> 
> Just remember: Dogs don't live to please us. They live to please themsleves. Period. End of story. Make it worthwhile for them to play our little games.


Flyingquizini always knows her stuff! and is such a valuable training resource .I completely agree with all this- it could even be that you were making some hand gesture of which you were unaware when you said Kennel and then stopped- sometimes it is the body language when we think it is the word. I also agree with the people who stress that he is a baby still, and showing you submission. Personality is fragile, and it is too sad to be overly tough on a young pup or chalk a lack of understanding up to deliberate naughtiness. I think that, in coaching kids' sports and training pups, it is best to assume that deepdown they _want_ to please and succeed.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Flyingquizini always knows her stuff! and is such a valuable training resource .I completely agree with all this- it could even be that you were making some hand gesture of which you were unaware when you said Kennel and then stopped- sometimes it is the body language when we think it is the word. I also agree with the people who stress that he is a baby still, and showing you submission. Personality is fragile, and it is too sad to be overly tough on a young pup or chalk a lack of understanding up to deliberate naughtiness. I think that, in coaching kids' sports and training pups, it is best to assume that deepdown they _want_ to please and succeed.


Aw, thanks, Ljilly!


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

Yep around 4-5 months is the terrible two's!! They push you to your limit it seems!! But they're cute and sometimes get away with it!! MY husband will discipline her and i get mad at him! Only i can do that!!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I have the going in the kennel issue with Vito. He will go in no problem if I'm going to bed, or if I'm getting ready in the bathroom (where he can see me) he will go in on his own.

If I'm not around, he could care less for it. He won't pitch a fit, but he's not happy. If I grab a treat and head toward my room...regardless of how yummy it is, he will not follow me. I have to pick him up, or drag him into my room. Close the door so he can't escape, and then throw the treat in the kennel. Still then, sometimes he won't go.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Okay, so he's been doing things consistently for a couple weeks, but things have changed... he's now a little older and developmentally in a different stage. Dogs take a long while to really *know* something no matter the context. They are lousy generalizers, so often, as soon as something about the stimulus picture (the set up) becomes different, they aren't sure that the behavior is still the same. Or, they just havne't been taught that it's still worth it to do what we want when things change. So now, he's a little older, feeling a bit more independent and when you say "kennel" he's not sure it's worth it when maybe he'd rather do something else.
> 
> I could talk behavior analysis for days, but here's what I think you should do: Continue to *TRAIN* the behavior of going to the kennel. Get a cookie each time you say kennel and guide him to it, toss in the cookie and in he goes. You won't need a cookie to get him to do it forever, but he needs one now and that's okay. All my dogs are taught to kennel up this way and now I just say the word from anywhere in the house and they'll run to their crates, no cookie needed. They still get a cookie randomly to maintain the behavior, though.
> 
> Just remember: Dogs don't live to please us. They live to please themsleves. Period. End of story. Make it worthwhile for them to play our little games.


Nodding and laughing (as I picture Quinn's antics  Cookies are my best friend right now  He'll do almost anything for a cookie! 

Please keep up doing what Quiz suggested. All I have to do is show Quinn a cookie-say crate, and he runs into crate and sits. With Jax, he crates as soon as I go for the box of cookies, lol


----------

